

PyDev Python IDE: code completion, integrated documentation, debugging - jules
http://pydev.org/index.html

======
d0m
This is _great_. Sadly, I can't stand Eclipse anymore. I have used it for a
years and I was happy to let it go for a real editor. I know some plugins are
really great, but Eclipse per se is a big laggy thing without consistency.

For example: \- Themes are really hacky and only works on some windows \-
Editor are clearly bad (delete a line, delete to the end of X, go to the next
", and the fact that some editor support some hotkeys, while others dont) \-
Documentation = extremely bad, enough said about that \- Configurations are
scattered everywhere without consistency.

But hey, that's the problem with plugins and over-customization, it quickly
becomes a mess.

But still, sorry for my _hate_ comment.. It is probably because I'm sad that
such a great tools (PyDev) has been made on a crappy thing that I hate
(Eclipse) :(

~~~
jules
Yeah, true. Emacs also has this problem, but much worse ;) Do you really need
all those customizations? PyDev + something to manage your version control of
choice works for me.

BTW, I do have shortcuts for deleting a line Ctrl+D. Here is a good reference:
<http://pydev.org/manual_adv_keybindings.html>

Also has keys for navigating Python code: next class, next method, go to
definition, etc.

------
ez77
Has anybody been able to set up PyDev for Google's App Engine? I went through
[http://alishabdar.com/2009/05/06/develop-google-appengine-
wi...](http://alishabdar.com/2009/05/06/develop-google-appengine-with-aptana-
studio/) and the official tutorial, but it keeps giving me errors about the
VERSION of the App Engine. (Sorry, I don't have the exact error handy.)

Thank you,

Eclipsed

~~~
jules
I haven't used Google App Engine, but I did notice that in the newest version
of PyDev there are two new project types (Django Project and App Engine
project). To create special project type for App Engine: File > New > Project
> PyDev Google App Engine Project. This is not mentioned in that tutorial, so
maybe that wasn't available at the time.

~~~
jules
Tried App Engine. Was very easy to setup. Here are the steps I took:

1) Download App Engine for Linux and unpack it

2) Start PyDev and make an App Engine project

3) When it asks you for the App Engine directory, point it to the directory
you unpacked in step 1

4) Select "Hello webapp world" as the template

5) Right click the src folder, then run as "PyDev: Google App Run"

6) Browse to localhost:8080 and view your hello world app

Let me know if this worked for you :)

~~~
ez77
Yikes! I keep getting the same errors:

Allow dev_appserver to check for updates on startup? (Y/n): ERROR 2010-04-18
16:51:50,678 appcfg.py:195] Could not find version file at
/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.5/google/../VERSION

ERROR 2010-04-18 16:51:50,678 appcfg.py:195] Could not find version file at
/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.5/google/../VERSION

INFO 2010-04-18 16:51:50,679 appengine_rpc.py:159] Server:
appengine.google.com

ERROR 2010-04-18 16:51:50,679 appcfg.py:195] Could not find version file at
/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.5/google/../VERSION

ERROR 2010-04-18 16:51:50,679 appcfg.py:327] Could not determine if the SDK
supports the api_version requested in app.yaml.

~~~
jules
What did you answer to "Allow dev_appserver to check for updates on startup?
(Y/n)"? I answered "n". Also, why is it looking for files in
/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.5/google/../VERSION? I don't have that file either,
but I put the app engine dir in my home dir and that worked.

~~~
ez77
I didn't really have the choice to reply... I got all of this as a lumped
error message. (I'm not used to Eclipse, to be honest, so I may be getting
lost in that maze with some simple setting.)

~~~
jules
That's strange. I was able to type in the output window and press enter. Maybe
you should ask on the PyDev forums or file a bug report.

------
fauigerzigerk
I used PyDev for a while. It's pretty good, but there's one bug that irritated
me no and and it hasn't been resolved in years. The red squiggly line that
indicates syntax errors will stick long after the error has been corrected.

------
urlwolf
Pycharm beats this. I get the big news here is that the whole thing is open
source now. The debugger in pycharm is great. I can't stand eclipse because
there's no way to do softwrap (!). That means you cannot ust split windows,
and that's the end of productivity for me.

~~~
danielh
To be precise, the formerly closed source commercial PyDev extensions have
been merged into PyDev, which was always open source and still is.

That is great news and I almost missed that point. Thanks for pointing it out!

------
samratjp
If eclipse were designed by TextMate guys, my eyes would feel a lot less sore.
TextMate is a fine app for django. I wanted to see what all the fuss from the
Rails camp about TextMate and it was worth a shot.

------
tzury
Yet again a prove that no matter how slick and shiny the UI is, VIM will
remain seated on the Throne.

If you like working with the mouse, consider spyder instead.

<http://groups.google.com/group/spyderlib>

